# Traffic extrem überzogen, was nun?



## TS-JC (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe heute fast nen Herzstillstand bekommen als ich ein Blick in die Traffic Logs geworfen habe.
450GB Traffic... 1GB hab ich inkl.

Ich hatte einen Spieletrailer (50MB) gehostet und den Link in einem Forum gepostet wo ca 30 Leute aktiv sind.
Scheinbar hat jemand dort den Link kopiert und in ein großes Forum gepackt, jedenfalls hatte ich nun an einem Tag mal eben ~12500 Downloads.
Glücklicherweise nur diesen einen Tag...

Naja, die Rechnung die ich nun bekomme dürfte bei ca 600€ liegen 
Habe bereits mit dem Support telefoniert, die meinten die müsste ich zahlen, da kann man nichts machen.

Habe nun im Inet geforscht, leider aber nichts großartiges zu diesem Thema gefunden.

Meine Frage nun, kann man da was machen?
Oder hätte der Provider evt einlenken müssen wenn das Überziehen so extrem ist?

Ich sehe meinen Fehler ein, war dumm, aber trotzdem finde ich das Provider hätte da dann nach 100GB oder so den Hahn dicht machen müssen, oder mich zumindest informieren.

Ich hoffe auf Hilfe 
thx im voraus


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal in die AGB deines Providers, ob es diesbezüglich einen Abschnitt gibt. In der Regel verpflichten sich die Provider allerdings nicht dazu, eine Warnung beim Überschreiten des Inklusivtransfervolumens an den Kunden zu schicken. Auch von rechtlicher Seite her gibt es soweit ich weiß keine bindende Verpflichtung hierzu. Insofern sehe ich hier keine Möglichkeit, wie du aus der Sache rauskommen könntest, ohne für das verursachte Transfervolumen zu bezahlen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## TS-JC (22. Februar 2007)

Stimmt, in den AGBs steht dazu nichts.

Dennoch ist mir unverständlich wie es möglich ist ein Paket das 1GB inklusiv hat um 450% zu überziehen.

Ich meine jedem ist klar das der Traffic überzogen werden kann.
Das ist ja auch ok und es ist auch ok das dafür Geld verlangt wird.
Nur sollte doch jedem auch klar sein das jemand der ein Paket kauft wo 1GB inklusiv ist nicht vor hat einen Traffic zu verursachen der in die Hunderte GB geht.


----------



## Mark (22. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Nunja, nehmen wir an, ich habe bei meinem Handy-Anbieter 60 Freiminuten, dann bekomme ich - zumindest nicht ohne einen diesbzgl. "extra Auftrag" - ja auch keine "Warnung", wenn ich mal eine Woche mit den USA telefoniere 

Natürlich tut es mir in Deinem Fall leid, aber das ist halt vergleichbar mit: "vergessen, den Hörer beim Telefon aufzulegen" ... 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.

//edit: ...jetzt habe ich dann aber doch schiß bekommen: mein Provider schließt zum Glück alle Schotten, wenn das Volumen erreicht ist. Hinzu kann ich eMail-Benachrichtigungen ab bestimmten Grenzwerten einrichten ... was ich gerade mal gemacht habe, sicher ist sicher


----------



## TS-JC (22. Februar 2007)

Ich denke es ist damit nicht ganz vergleichbar.
Denn ich habe beim Telefonieren ja schliesslich den Hörer in der Hand und habe jederzeit die Möglichkeit aufzulegen.

Ich habe natürlich auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit die betreffende Datei zu löschen, nur wie in diesem Falle sind ja innerhalb kürzester Zeit 12500 Downloads erfolgt absolut ohne meine Kenntnis.
Ich kann ja schliesslich nicht jede Stunde den Traffic kontrollieren und selbst wenn wäre es ja trotzdem weit überzogen gewesen (25GB) hätte ich nach einer Stunde mit ca 500 DLs die Sache gestoppt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. Februar 2007)

TS-JC hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe natürlich auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit die betreffende Datei zu löschen, nur wie in diesem Falle sind ja innerhalb kürzester Zeit 12500 Downloads erfolgt absolut ohne meine Kenntnis.


Das ist dann aber ein grob fahrlässiges Verhalten. Wenn du eine Datei (welt-)öffentlich zum Download anbietest, dann kannst du nicht davon ausgehen, dass die Gesamtheit der Internetbenutzer sich selbstständig so organisiert, dass dein Inklusivtransfervolumen nicht überschritten wird.

Du wirst aber so oder so nicht umhin kommen, den Betrag zu bezahlen. Du bist nun mal einen bindenden Vertrag mit dem Provider eingegangen, in dem eben unter anderem auch festgelegt ist, dass du die Kosten für zusätzlichen Traffic zu tragen hast.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## TS-JC (22. Februar 2007)

Laut meinen Nachforschungen kommen diese Aufrufe alle von einer IP.
Ich weiss auch wer, konnte ich über das Forum feststellen.
Die URL wurde also nicht weitergegeben.

Der Kerl hat das Video mit dem VLC Player angeguckt, angeblich 12500x innerhalb von 3h.
Nun ich möchte mal behaupten das ist nicht möglich, der müsste ja eine sehr dicke Leitung haben 
50MB die Sekunde wären das, habs mal ausgerechnet.
naja, nen Root Server sollte sowas schaffen, aber aufm Root guckt doch keiner Videos an oder?

Naja, habe ihn mal angeschrieben, mal gucken was er dazu sagt.
Ich hoffe wieder auf einen Fehler in den Logs


----------



## BSA (23. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

genau auf solche Kunden wie dich hoffen die Provider. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber sei in nächster Zeit einfach etwas Schlauer und benutze Services die genau für solche Sachen existieren. Bspw. Rapidshare (.com ist schneller als .de). Und um nicht noch einmal in diese Situation zu kommen sprich doch deinen Provider mal an und Frage Ihn ob er nicht eine Funktion für die Begrenzung des Traffics einrichten kann. Weil auch viel Traffic entstehen kann wenn du nicht zum Beispiel einen Trailer á 50MB hoch lädst. Das kann nämlich auch passieren wenn jmd. deine Webseite komplett speichert (dafür gibt es Tools). Und wenn dir jemand was böses will, dann treibt er dich damit auch in den Ruin.

Gruß BSA


----------



## Mamphil (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

von deinem Webspace wurden in 24 Stunden 450 GByte heruntergeladen? Das sind 18,75 GB pro Stunde, 320 MByte pro Minute oder 5,33 MByte (5461 kByte) pro Sekunde. Eine 100 MBit-Netzwerkkarte kann maximal 12,5 MByte pro Sekunde transferieren.
Berücksichtig man, dass bei 5,33 MByte / s dieser Traffic konstant über 24 Stunden hätte erzeugt werden müssen, ist die Netzwerkkarte mehr oder weniger am Limit gelaufen.

Ich würde die Messung erst einmal anzweifeln und um einen Beleg für den entstandenen Traffic bitten...

Mamphil


----------



## TS-JC (23. Februar 2007)

Nein so ist es nicht...

Die 450GB wurden innerhalb von 3h erzeugt...
Und in meinen Stats steht das 99% der Browser der VLC Media Player war und 99% der Aufrufe von einer privaten IP gekommen sind, diese konnte ich per Forum nachprüfen und hab den Kerl mal angeschrieben, das isn Schüler, der hat niemals ne 400mbit Leitung zu Hause liegen 

Problem atm ist nur das der Privoder das irgendwie nicht einsieht...
Klar würde ich wahrscheinlich auch erstmal nicht, gibt schliesslich 600 Euro...
Muss da nochmal anrufen und dann sollen die mir das genau vorlegen.

Andere geile Sache, die Stats hängen 2 Tage hinterher.
D.h. bei ner 1Gbit Karte die dort im Server stecken könnte hätte ich fast 28.000 Euro falls der mal 2 Tage mit Volllast läuft bevor ich als Inhaber der Webseite überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit habe gegenzusteuern.
Und das bei einem Paket das im ersten Jahr 5€ kostet.
Irgendwas läuft da falsch...

Noch weiter gedacht:
Hätte der Hoster nicht während der Traffic auftrat von einem Hackerangriff ausgehen müssen?
Diese Webseite ist das kleinste Paket was beim Hoster zu kaufen ist.
Zwei Monate lang verursachte sie Traffic unter 100MB.
Und von einem Tag auf den anderen, bzw von einer Stunde auf die andere laufen da 50MB die Sekunde auf.
Das sowas nicht normal ist dürfte doch jedem klar sein, oder ist das so realitätsfern?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich richtig recherchiert habe, bist Du bei anwebhosting?

Tja ... das ist übel ... vor allem, wenn man pro überzogenem GB 1,95 € zahlen muss.

Wenn mir sowas passiert, dann zahle ich bei meinem Provider nur 0,19 € pro überzogenem GB

Ausserdem kostet bei denen das kleinste Paket auch nur 0,99 € im Monat, und dabei sind schon 25 GB Traffic inklusive.


Man sollte halt vorher vergleichen. 


PS: sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach hast Du halt leider Pech gehabt.


----------



## TS-JC (23. Februar 2007)

Nein bin bei planet-hosting.de
Zahle da 1.29 pro GB.
Achja, 5€ zahle ich für das erste Jahr, nicht pro Monat.
Deshalb finde ich die Relation so so extrem.
Man denkt man zahlt für ein Jahr 5€ und innerhalb von 3 Stunden kommen 580 dazu...

Wie auch immer, die wollen mich zur Kasse beten, ich habe Kontakt mit der Telekom aufgenommen, die prüfen was für ein Anschluss die IP hatte.
Sollte es ein Privatanschluss gewesen sein, dann kann der Traffic nicht entstanden sein. Da man als Privatperson ja keine 400Mbit Leitung hat.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. Februar 2007)

Wenn der komplette Traffic (oder zumindest der Großteil) von einer bestimmten IP kahm. Würde das doch schon fast unter DOS Attacke laufen. Und man kann von böswilligem handeln des Nutzers der IP ausgehen.
Niemand ladet ein Video abertausende mal komplett herunter.....
Ich würde das ganze einfach mal einem Anwalt vorlegen der sich auf Internetrecht spezialisiert hat. Am Ende muss vieleicht der Nutzer Schadensersatz leisten ? Bin aber kein Jurist, und kann hier auch nur wild rumspekulieren.

Zum Glück hab ich bei meinem Anbieter ein Soft und ein Hardlimit.
Softlimit: Ich krieg ne eMail mit einer Warnung.
Hardlimit: Alles (auser eMail da wird kein Traffic berechnet) wird sofot gesperrt, und je nach Einstellung auf eine externe Seite meiner Wahl umgeleitet.

Zumindest die Funtkion mit der Warnung sollte man eigentlich dem Kunden anbieten.


----------



## Mamphil (23. Februar 2007)

Hi,

wie gesagt: Fordere deinen Hoster auf, einen sicheren, vom Server unabhängigen Nachweis für den Traffic zu bringen, nachdem die Rechnung eingetrudelt ist (gegen die du Widerspruch einlegst und wenn überhaupt nur unter vorbehalt bezahlst). Du kannst den Provider ja bitten, dir erst einmal zu belegen, dass innerhalb der Zeitspanne so viel Traffic überhaupt hätte erzeugt werden können.

Mamphil


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. Februar 2007)

naja ... wie auch immer ... ich hoffe nur, Du hast eine gute Rechtschutz-Versicherung ... die Anwaltskosten könnten die angesprochenen 580 € bei weitem übersteigen.


----------



## TS-JC (24. Februar 2007)

Ich habe grade die Statusseite des Webhosters aufgemacht.
http://status.eu-ph.net/

Klickt man dort auf Uplinks, so bekommt nan Grafiken angezeigt.
Bin leider Laie auf diesem Gebiet, kann damit also wenig anfangen, was ich aber sehe ist das bei den ersten 3 Bildern ein extremer Anstieg zu verzeichnen ist.
Und zwar genau zu der Zeit (4-7Uhr) zu der bei mir auch der Traffic verursacht wurde.
Allerdings steht da was von inbound, was ja eingehend heisst.

Sieht für mich sehr komisch aus, mich wundert das ich für diesen extremen Anstieg verantwortlich sein soll.
Und vor allem das sowas dann zugelassen wird, wenn der Traffic auf einmal rapide ansteigt, was ja definitiv nicht normal ist.

Wie auch immer, ich will nicht spekulieren, vielleicht kann jemand von euch mir das Ding ja erklären das wäre sehr nett


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. Februar 2007)

erklären kann ich Dir das leider auch nicht, aber ich würde mir diese Grafiken mal lokal sichern ... für evtl. spätere Beweisführungen.


----------



## TS-JC (24. Februar 2007)

Was ich noch vergessen habe hier zu erwähnen...
Letzte Woche war das glaube ich, da wurde bei denen nen Joomla Server gehackt.
Davon war ich auch betroffen, ich bin aber nicht sicher ob auch dieses Paket.

Vielleicht hängt das ja hiermit zusammen, nur wie gesagt, war nen anderer Server und was hat son Hacker schon mit nem Video von mir zu tun...


----------



## TS-JC (26. Februar 2007)

So habe nun Info von der Telekom.
Sehr komisch...

Die IP wurde in dem Zeitraum zwar genutzt, aber 1. von ner 6000er Leitung und 2. nur 10min.
Sie gehörte alledings nicht dem, der damit im Forum geloggt wurde, auch wenn die Zeiten ähnlich sind.

Verstehe wer will, ich habs meinen Hoster mitgeteilt und bekomme es in Grundzügen auch noch schriftlich von der Telekom.

Am 1.3. mache ich zudem einen Servertest um mal zu schaun ob die Leitung da überhaupt so viel Power hat, denn ich bezweifel das ich als kleiner Kunde, der sich einen Server mit mehreren Hundert teil, die Möglichkeit hat mal eben 400Mbit durchzupumpen.


----------



## BSA (4. März 2007)

Hi,

da ich das Thema jetzt von Anfang an verfolgt habe, würde es mich interessieren wie es nun aussieht?

Gruß BSA


----------



## TS-JC (5. März 2007)

Fax an den Webhoster ist raus, mal schaun was die nun dazu sagen.
Morgen (heute) abend werde ich wohl mehr wissen.

Edit:
Fax ist angekommen, die prüfen nun nochmal...
Die sollen damit gefälligst aufhören, sich entschuldigen und mir nen halbes jahr Hosting schenken


----------



## TS-JC (8. März 2007)

So die Sache ist vorbei, ich muss nicht zahlen.
Was genau für ein Fehler vorlag weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (9. März 2007)

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Glückwunsch !


----------



## BSA (9. März 2007)

Hi,

der Hoster schreibt evt. rote Zahlen und versucht nun seinen Kunden einfach mal überhöhte Rechnungen zu schicken, und es gibt garantiert einen Teil dieser Kundschaft die das ohn zu murren bezahlen.

Gut das du dich gewehrt hast!

Gruß BSA


----------



## TchiboMann (10. März 2007)

und an deiner stelle würd ich überlegen dir einen hoster zu suchen, der mehr als 1GB freivolumen hat  das iss doch etwas richtig arg wenig. Ich hab mir nen Rootserver gemietet mir 7,5TB Freivolumen und ner 1Gbit Anbindung des Servers ans Netz. Das war auch ganz gut so, weil ich mit http://www.gamer-sind-keine-verbrecher.de gerade in dieser Woche gut und gern 800GB Traffic verbraten habe, letzte Woche 400GB und andere Seiten auf dem Server auch insgesamt pro woche ca 100GB. Alles jeweils Downstream, hinzu noch der Upstream. Macht ca 1,5TB inkl. Gameserver, Mailverkehr und Update des Servers... Stieg auch sehr sprunghaft alles an, bin froh, dass ich mir vor wenigen Monaten diesen Server gemietet hab^^


----------

